# Viz report



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but I think it would beawesome if the diver could start giving a viz report as they return from their dives, only takes a minute or two....no need to put anything specific or a story if you don't want, but just give everyone a heads up on what kind of viz you had....
Anyone wanna jump on this boat? Hopefully by summer we'll have daily vizreports so we don't go out completely in the dark (i know viz changes pretty much every hour, but it give an idea of what to look foward to the next day...)
I'll start...even though its been 2 days since I dove...
Start a new thread if you have reports from other days!

_______________________________________
Saturday 2/9
East ofpass, 3-4 mile off beachwas 15-20ft. There was decent light on the bottom, but a lot of particulate floating around. Bottom temp was 61 @ 90'

Heard report at "O" was about 40-50
And YDT was 20-30


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Saturday -- 40-50' on Oriskany

Sunday -- 20-30' on YDTs


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea! It's been aminute since I have been out on _real_ dive...but I'll post anyway! I got a call from a friend who had been fishing on Blackwater River and had accidently dumped his wallet overboard! :banghead So, I loaded my gear and headed into COLD water for a salvage/recovery dive in less than a foot viz! Afterwards, I had some gas left so I headed to the beach. I was already cold and wet with gear that needed cleaning soI figured I could do a little recon dive. I hit Navarre Pier since I take alot of students out there and wanted toevaluate conditions. If was great, 20-30' viz with a slight current and never got chiiled in my 5mill Pinnacle Cruiser! Water temp was 64 degrees!What?! Yep, cool dive and located some more pilings out to the West at the break. Go check it out. I'll be teaching this weekend again so I'll see what we get into! Check in later!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

What's this thing yall call scuba diving?


----------

